# Fatty fillings - would you, wouldn't you, have you ?



## curious aardvark

Right I seem to spend most of my day dreaming time these days _(waiting for virus/spyware scans to run, tuning out wingeing customers, gym time, tuning out while doing tai chi forms, those zen times when you're driving a well travelled route and seem to get to where you're going without remembering driving the bit in the middle, etc)_ thinking up weird and unusual fillings for fatties. 
So this thread is for posting things that you'd either like to see in a fatty or were wondering if anyone had already used as a filling for a fatty :-)

Here's a couple to start with.

_Pulled pork/beef fatty _- One for the hardcore meat eater :-) I can't believe no-one's made one but can't find reference to it.

_The full on vegetarian fatty_ - this one's probably down to me as I probably make the only suitable veggie sausage meat substitute. I'll do a couple for my birthday.
_
The fish fatty_ - a fatty with an all fish or seafood filling. have to be careful of the sausagemeat seasoning I would think.

_The three bacon Fatty_ - At least 50% gammon/bacon (does not have to be pork)  in the sausage meat, bacon wrapped and with a filling of venison bacon or other non-pork 'bacon'.

_The bread fatty _- sort of the reverse of _the german fatty_. Fill the fatty with a predominantly bread based stuffing. And inside out hamburger if you will.
_
The goulash/stew fatty_ - this is a tricksy one. I'm envisaging making the stew, freezing it and stuffing the fatty with the frozen stew, throwing immediately into a hot smoker to seal the sausage meat and seal the stew inside. Dunno if it would work or not :-) 
_
The russian doll fatty_ - Make a small fatty with the filling of your choice. THEN put it at the centre of a larger fatty surrounded by a different filling ! 
_(yes, I've had far too much time to think about this stuff lol)_

Right that's to get you started. 

So what's the weirdest fatty you've thought of/seen/made ?


----------



## wutang

Bread fattie-I have made a fattie with ground turkey using cornbread stuffing on the interior. It had 2 layers of meat and 2 layers of stuffing. A double decker fattie if you will.

I seem to remember a salmon fattie in the "Fattie Throwdown".
Here is a link: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ight=throwdown

There are a lot of fatties to look through


----------



## 1894

I would skip the vegie thing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Or as someone more eloquently   put it " Most all of my meat was vegetarian 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Not a fish fan either 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The rest sound real good , I'd use real bacon though


----------



## ismoke

I made a mexican fatty the other day - not weired, but I cooked some onions and peppers fajita-style, then used mexican blend cheese, pepper jack, and salsa, along with the veggies, and more fajita seasoning - it was great!


----------



## nitrousinfected

personal favorite is the fatty omelete. Scrambled eggs, crumbled fatty, peppered bacon, cheese and sauted onions. roll and smoke

My dad had the idea to put some shrimp into a fattie, have not tried it as of yet, but I am fairly sure that I will eventually get enough beer in me to take a shot at it


----------



## jbchoice1

there was also a couple of pancake fatties, and one with biscuits...  as far as the stewed fatty...  I would think that once cut, all the goodnes would run out...  now if you would throw all the things in it to make the stew, in the filling, and let the juice from the outside meat make your stew when cooking...  it might hold together a bit better...


----------



## chef_boy812

bacon wrapped fried twinkie wrapped in sausage and more bacon. I think Raspberry jelly would be used as a glaze.

chili cheese and hotdogs wrapped in ground beef smoked then dipped in corn bread batter then fried. mustard on the side.

Cream Cheese and dates stuffed in a moroccan sausage.

auggghhhhhhhhhh....drooollll!


----------



## solar

I've done a French Toast and scrambled egg fattie and a meatloaf fattie stuffed with cheese, peppers, mushrooms, corn and onions.


----------



## 1894

I think you may be on to something there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wish you posted this before our state fair this year though.  Next year I'll try to find some new fun fatty fixin's


----------



## 1894

There was also a place that had deep fried pickles


----------



## walking dude

there was a stonhenge post here awhile back, with a smoked bacon wrapped twinkie..........ugh


----------



## bbq addict

Fried pickle chips are YUMMO!  I've only had 'em at Hooters...

How about a spaghetti-fatty...Not sure about the noodles though.


----------



## solar

I have always wanted to try a deep fried Snickers bar, I've probably walked up and down every food court at local fairs, carnivals, and church functions but have never been able to fined one.


----------



## jaynik

There was a fatty comp a while back with tons of pics and ideas.  My (and my wife's) favorite was the tomato, basil and parmesan fatty.  The scrambled egg is a classic too.

I do want to try shrimp, but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## walking dude

i  THINK we did the fried pickle chips at the Iowa Gathering.........not sure, but i KNOW we have dun here sometime this summer. We used Drakes batter mix. Only place we can find it is in Mich. and its not everywhere there..........if no Drakes, Fry Magic works GREAT also


----------



## erain

what you put in a fatty is only limeted by your imagination, have used the typical pork sausage, usually my own home processed and a few times latley had to resort tp boughten assembly line stuff, have used pork,elk,beef,salmon, for fatty material, some fatties done include mushroom & swiss,pizza,breakfast,brat with kraut and garlic potatoes(a fav),tomato parmeson(another fav),salmon risotto,taco,elk pot roast fatty,albacore cabbage roll, use your imagination and i like usin mini fatties to expieriment with. can make a few different types at one smoke just to play around with. have fun with em!!! not to mention many others by other members...

ps all of above are on forum if ya wana ck them out


----------



## walking dude

yeah, i made a pizza fatty, and then turned it into a wellington............YUM


----------



## wl_kb3

My personal favorite is a buffalo chicken fattie. cream cheese, shredded chicken, buffalo wing sauce, blue cheese, and shredded cheddar rolled out on spicy jimmy dean sausage. It normally doesnt last long.


----------



## riverdale

This sounds killer!


----------



## jaye220

I made a pulled pork fatty a couple of months back.  I added some shredded mexican cheese to it and it came out very nice.  Here are the pics:


----------



## rsands

I've done a bread fatty with french toast, maple syrup & blueberries, another with homemade apple pie filling served over ice cream (excellent btw!), braunsweiger & onion, and one with anchovies as well. The cool thing with fatties is you can let your imagination run wild, and it's almost always good!


----------



## rsands

That's the 2nd time I've posted that pic, killed the last thread too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 CA, thought about the beef stew as well. A pot pie wrapped in a fatty might be the ticket there. Love the buffalo wing fatty idea! How about a cowboy gravy fatty? Fill a casing with gravy, freeze it and roll the fatty, then let it thaw before putting in the smoker.


----------



## cowgirl

That is down right amazing!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Looks good!


----------



## rsands

Thanks Jeanie! Doubt anyone will try it, but I actually made it a couple times. Couple keys; maple or honey bacon, no seasoning, and take the time to make apple pie filling, sooooo much better than the stuff in the can!


----------



## chef_boy812

The Elvis- Peanut Butter, Banana,cooked bacon inside, Ground Beef, Thick slice bacon!

The Chesapeke- Crabcake mixed with ground shrimp for an extra binder, asparagus, cheddar, homefried potatoes

The big Bird- This one counts because I can get the ingredients!, I will try to get a q-view of the ingredients in the grocery store.No way am I buying a 20 dollar Osterich egg, or paying 28 buscks a pound for the meat.-  Ground Osterich meat, Osterich Egg, jalapenos and fontina, wrapped in bacon

The Happy Hippy- Raw Wheat glutin (seitan) this is a vegitarian meat. Think of it like meat silly putty. Tons of mushrooms, soy cheese.

Yumm


----------



## bbq jim

I did a pulled pork fatty on Thanksgiving as a filler for the two turkey breasts I had going.  It finished first.  I planned on just throwing it in the fridge and heat up a couple days later, but when I brought it in I had to get out of the way of the flailing of knives and forks.  I did have left over turkey though.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now the Chili Cheese fatty, there's an idea!


----------

